# The PC10000 Aqua Regia Machine



## LeftyTheBandit (Sep 25, 2008)

Looked into this system and was impressed by the amount of info in the brochure. Gives the layout of how this contained system works. Too expensive but looks interesting.


----------



## Noxx (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the brochure.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 25, 2008)

I think that's the machine Ralph was selling.


----------



## Noxx (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes it was. There is a video of his machine on youtube.


----------



## viacin (Oct 5, 2008)

A far cry from the beakers and hot plates. How much is this bad boy?


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Oct 5, 2008)

viacin said:


> A far cry from the beakers and hot plates. How much is this bad boy?



Around $50k-$70k ... a tech from Italy sets it up, so shipping of a tech and his/her lodging.

For the right operation its a one stop shop.


----------



## Lou (Oct 5, 2008)

The flask in it looks very much like the ones I use (if this is the aflacglobal type machine). 


I think something like this can be duped for about 1/10th the price.


----------



## viacin (Oct 5, 2008)

! ouch.


----------

